

Ask HN: Fastest IMAP implementation? - barryglenn

I set up Google Apps for my start-up and IMAP is painfully slow (in Outlook at least and I've seen it on the Mac as well). Based on research, I'm not the only one experiencing this.  So, is there an email provider where IMAP is blazingly fast or do I just have to live with this?
======
madhouse
The best course of action would be to sync your imap folders to a local server
(OfflineImap with dovecot is an amazing combo). I'm using Google Apps like
that, and it's blazingly fast. It does eat a lot of disk space locally aswell,
but that's something I can afford for now.

